
Show HN: A fully automated AdGuard blocklist repo - smashah
https://github.com/smashah/smashblock
======
smashah
This AdGaurd block list gets updated automatically every Monday. It aggregates
from the following sources:
[https://github.com/hectorm/hblock#sources](https://github.com/hectorm/hblock#sources)

~~~
ameshkov
This may be useful to you:
[https://github.com/adguardteam/hostlistcompiler](https://github.com/adguardteam/hostlistcompiler)

